# New puzzle on my website



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Let me know if it works, that is, if you're game. I think it works on both Netscape and Explorer. The puzzle has to do with members of this forum (they are the clues) and if you get them right, you'll find the answer to the trivia question in red.

Here's the link: 

http://www.angelfire.com/anime6/pigeonsarelovable/garye.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS, GARY!!

You will be HAPPY to KNOW that I not only answered ALL questions CORRECTLY, BUT, when I read your trivia question, I also guessed the name of the movie BEFORE seeing the answer!  

GREAT MOVIE and I have it in my collection!  

This MUST be my lucky day! THANKS FOR THE FUN!!

(Mr. Squeaks _still _misses Garye!)


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I thought for sure I'd made it hard with at least some of the clues. You are too smart for your own good.

Garye will live on with this website.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> I thought for sure I'd made it hard with at least some of the clues. You are too smart for your own good.
> 
> Garye will live on with this website.


YES! She most certainly WILL!!

Actually, being a member for a couple of years has HELPED...not to mention, being ABLE and have the TIME to come on-line fairly often.

However, BET I'm not the ONLY one who gets a "perfect" score...

I had a great time, Garye...THANKS

OK, PT members...next... 

  

Shi


----------

